# TAP Portugal and Flying Pets



## HarryCat (Aug 30, 2012)

Hello!

Like many of you I am moving to Portugal with my dog. I have a problem with booking flights, since I need to exchange planes once. The shortest waiting time between the two planes is about 6 hours, and I am told I am not allowed to access the area in Amsterdam Schiphol where my dog is kept in between planes. The final flight will be with Tap Portugal.

Does any of you have a suggestion or was in the same situation? Trying to get ahold of the staff at Amsterdam but they are bouncing me back and forth between plane companies and the airport. 

Thanks


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

It's extremely rare to get access to animals once they've be placed in the care of airlines for carrying, when change of flights reguired then they should be kept in secure quarantined areas, only experienced it once and cats where kept in larger pens.


----------



## HarryCat (Aug 30, 2012)

Thank you! 

I am trying to get ahold of KLM Animal Hotel service in Amsterdam - I was told they might keep your pet and walk him between flights... but who knows. My dog is a bit peculiar (aren't they all?) and I can't imagine him locked into his carrier for 12 hours. I will update this thread once I find a decent solution.


----------

